# Your least favourite dog breed, visually?



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Some time ago I already posted a similar thread in the cat section. It's always interesting for me to see how our tastes differ, how what we may find beautiful someone else might find visually unpleasing and the other way around. 
These are all only opinions and no one has the right to say your dog is ugly because they think so, they can only say that is their personal opinion. I hope we all understand that and there won't be any hard feelings in this thread.
That said, is there a particular breed, or a few breeds, considering we only take into account outer appearance, you dislike? What do you dislike about it/them?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't like the lowchen because it's rear end is bare.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I am really not a pug-person. The squashed faces put me off.

Sorry


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> I don't like the lowchen because it's rear end is bare.


I beleive that's a 'show' cut and they grow fur all over if you let them.

I'm not keen of over exagerated features. 
For example I'd never actively choose an English Bulldog,English Bull Terrier, Pug, Bassett Hound, Pekingese based on their looks.
However the ones I've met have been adorable friendly dogs and if one was to come into my life I'd be more than happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

I think all dogs are beautiful in their own way. Some are more physically attractive to me than others, but my mum always taught me it's what's on the inside that counts


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Jack russels and chihuahuas. I also dislike pugs and english bulldogs...sorry!
Small dogs in general to be honest...lovely personalities if brought up right, but i'd just be afraid i'd sit on it or something!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

All squashed faces, the constant panting and dribble drives me insane and I just feel so angry for them having to live like that..

Any dog that is dressed up, painted toenails, painted fur , fancy clips ect..

I like dogs to look like dogs


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

The Airedale Terrier. My aunt used to have one, a show champion... Quite possibly the only breed I can actually call ugly by my personal taste. I also dislike the look of all poodles and basically all curly small-medium white breeds for some reason. On the other hand, I can't get enough of pugs and bulldogs


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I don't think i have one tbh..they all have something about them..even a pug


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

pugs, english bulldog, chihouha. chinese crested just not my cup of tea


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anything with a squashed face (bulldogs, pug), anything with eyes that pop out of their heads (Chi's, CKCS, Pugs) and anything with too much skin, saggy jowels and droopy eyelids (bassets, most mastiff's).

I have to admit that most dog breeds dont appear to me visually mainly because they are too exaggerated in some way.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I love all dogs but my least favorite, based on looks are small, hairy types like the pekingese, shih tzu, lhasa apso etc. I'm also not keen on very exagerated breeds like the pug, bulldog, basset hound etc.

No offence intended!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Anything with a squashed face or any of the hairless breeds


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Purely on looks, anything with curly hair. Just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

For me it's generally breeds that have health problems as a result of how they've been made to look


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

It is funny how our tastes differ!  I love the look of squished faces and the hairless dogs too. Though with regards to the squished faces I love the look, but do not agree with the breeding of over exaggerated dogs and do not love a more squished face bulldog over a less squished-faced bulldog. I like the moderately squished faces which can still live a long, happy lives  Bulldogs and mastiffs are some of my favourite breeds.

I do not hate the look of any breed in particular, but rather I dont like seeing poor examples of certain breeds; IE I hate seeing dogs with splayed feed or overly droopy eyes.

Wouldnt it be boring if we all liked the same thing?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ATM I'd have to say pek's only because I know someone that has two and I almost sat on one because I thought it was a cushion


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

I believe that sometimes something can be so ugly, it's actually cute (does that make sense?)

if you had asked me this before getting my dogs, I may have said, greyhounds, whippits, but i have to say that since getting mine and walking everyday, we have met some really lovely ones with really lovely natures, and my opinion has changed greatly. I'm in love with one particular whippit on here:001_tt2:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Shitzus and tibetian terriers, sorry, I just think they look angry and just not sweet...


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

dorrit said:


> All squashed faces, the constant panting and dribble drives me insane and I just feel so angry for them having to live like that..
> 
> Any dog that is dressed up, painted toenails, painted fur , fancy clips ect..
> 
> I like dogs to look like dogs


Urgh I hate seeing people with dressed up dogs like an accessory fair enough if they need it like a winter jacket, but not frilly dresses and crap like that. I saw a program on national geographic once called "Groomer has it" and they had a doggy wedding in suits and wedding/bridesmade dresses...made me so angry


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There are only three breeds I can think of off-hand that I would dismiss purely on looks (and no offence intended to any owners of these breeds) - 

the peke - because to me its face does not look like a dog's face at all

the american cocker spaniel - to me, used to English cockers, its head looks totally wrong

the dandie dinmont - to me it always looks completely out of proportion - head too big, body too long, legs too short.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't say I dislike any particular breed of dog I think they're all nice in their own way :001_unsure:

However I do prefer dogs with long legs and a long muzzle :biggrin:


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Purely my own personal preference but i dont like the apperance of pugs or chinese crested. The ones i have met have been lovely and if a special one was to come into my life then that would be a different matter. Im not the biggest fan of very small dogs in general but as i said thats just my preference and ive met some amazing little dogs who have the most gorgeous characters.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the only ones I don't find attractive are St. Bernards, my sister had one and he was a lovely dog but he just didn't do anything for me. I also didn't like the look of Chinese Crested but I had never seen one in 'real life', my sister has 2 now and they are so ugly that they are actually very cute and I would definitely have one if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't like pekes because I don't like their squashed faces also other breeds with the same sort of face.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pekes, pugs, bulldogs and most brachycephalic dogs, dogs with huge skinfolds - any dogs that humans have bred with features so exaggerated that they cannot breathe normally or lead healthy lives (I know there are healthy examples of these breeds, but I still do not like their appearance). I can like the dog and it's personality though, no matter the looks - not liking the appearance doesn't equate to me not liking the dog, if that makes sense.


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Pekingese. Generally not a big lover of squashed faces 
I also find the Clumber Spaniel a bit odd looking, though I have a feeling that if I met one, I'd think he/she was cute lol.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Not keen on any exagerated features that go beyond the purpose of the dog. The big one for me is saggy eyes, i can't help it, makes me feel very squimish.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww quite a few people think chis are ugly. 
Only breeds I don't like the look of are the bassett hounds and poodles with shaved faces


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

HeartofClass said:


> Some time ago I already posted a similar thread in the cat section. It's always interesting for me to see how our tastes differ, how what we may find beautiful someone else might find visually unpleasing and the other way around.
> These are all only opinions and no one has the right to say your dog is ugly because they think so, they can only say that is their personal opinion. I hope we all understand that and there won't be any hard feelings in this thread.
> That said, is there a particular breed, or a few breeds, considering we only take into account outer appearance, you dislike? What do you dislike about it/them?


What an inflammatory thread! I`m stunned. 
So you want dog owners to call other people`s pets ugly? 
I`m not surprised there are so many clashes in the Cat section if this is the sort of thread that is posted there.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What an inflammatory thread! I`m stunned.
> So you want dog owners to call other people`s pets ugly?
> I`m not surprised there are so many clashes in the Cat section if this is the sort of thread that is posted there.


I don't think it's intended to cause offence. It is interesting to see how people's taste varies. I wouldn't be upset if someone said their least favourite appearance wise was a lab, a JRT or a beagle cross, it's just taste. The world would be a boring place if we all liked the same things.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What an inflammatory thread! I`m stunned.
> So you want dog owners to call other people`s pets ugly?
> I`m not surprised there are so many clashes in the Cat section if this is the sort of thread that is posted there.


Actually, the debate in the cat section in that thread went perfectly well and no one seemed to have taken offence to other people's different _opinions_. I think this thread has also been going great so far, have you noticed otherwise? If I say I don't like a particular breed's looks and you happen to own a dog of that breed, does that mean I said your pet is ugly? Not to me, it doesn't. It just means that we have a different taste - thank god people's tastes differ, otherwise we'd all only go after one breed! It's hard living in this world while being unable to accept anyone else's different opinion without taking offense - I'm not saying you're like that (I don't know you), but that's kind of how your post sounded to me.

So far I've been pretty surprised at the number of people saying they dislike pugs and bulldogs - to me, they're one of the most beautiful dogs visually, one of the breeds I definitely wish to own somewhere in the future. But does it bother me that many others dislike them? Not at all, it didn't even cross my mind to take offense to that, I just found it interesting. If I conditioned my love for a breed with other people's opinions, I'd probably end dogless.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I detest Greyhounds, the ugly little ******* with their fat bum and long face.

:arf: :arf: :arf:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I love anything big and hairy (you would never guess!). Nothing else does much for me just by looks, but dogs have personalities just like people and anything can worm its way into your heart if you let it.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm another one voting for pekingese, shih tzu and lhasa apso. I just don't enjoy the small, hairy dogs with squished faces. I'm still happy to meet and cuddle any dog, they are still dogs after all, I just don't like the appearance of these types. Oddly I quite like the look of the small, non-hairy, squished face breeds like pugs, french bulldogs and even regular bulldogs.



jimbo_28_02 said:


> ATM I'd have to say pek's only because I know someone that has two and I almost sat on one because I thought it was a cushion


I did giggle a little .


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What an inflammatory thread! I`m stunned.
> So you want dog owners to call other people`s pets ugly?
> I`m not surprised there are so many clashes in the Cat section if this is the sort of thread that is posted there.


I'm kind of with you a bit, which is why I said all breeds are special. I wouldn't feel right saying that someone else's dog is ugly, and to be honest I don't really want other people to call my dog ugly either.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I'm kind of with you a bit, which is why I said all breeds are special. I wouldn't feel right saying that someone else's dog is ugly, and to be honest I don't really want other people to call my dog ugly either.


To me, your dog is really cute, even though I am not into small dogs. I do prefer hairy dogs, always have. It is all a matter of taste, really, and this thread is not the same as someone actually calling your dog ugly. If anyone did that, I would lose my temper seriously.

Personally, I don't like anything with bulging eyes, but that is nothing to do with the dog. I can't look at people with bulging eyes, either! It is just a thing I have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> To me, your dog is really cute, even though I am not into small dogs. I do prefer hairy dogs, always have. It is all a matter of taste, really, and this thread is not the same as someone actually calling your dog ugly. If anyone did that, I would lose my temper seriously.
> 
> Personally, I don't like anything with bulging eyes, but that is nothing to do with the dog. I can't look at people with bulging eyes, either! It is just a thing I have.


Thanks, although I wasn't actually fishing for complements! 

I just think, we all love our dogs and they're all beautiful in our eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Personally, I don't like anything with bulging eyes, but that is nothing to do with the dog. * I can't look at people with bulging eyes, either! * It is just a thing I have.


ut::laugh: Ahahahaa!!!

I didnt take the thread to be of an inflammatory nature, I think its just people discussing their likes and dislikes?  After all, as I said in my first post, wouldnt it be boring if we all liked the same thing? I wouldnt be in the slightest bit offended if someone said they dont like the look of Dobes (I wont tell Rupert)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Thanks, although I wasn't actually fishing for complements!
> 
> I just think, we all love our dogs and they're all beautiful in our eyes :001_wub:


Well, the little mongrel we used to have (our first dog) was a scruffy looking thing, really. No one could call him beautiful; he had one ear up and one ear down, he was always skinny, and he could never, ever be off lead or we wouldn't see him for the rest of the day. But my husband worshipped him, even had him in bed with us!

Although if buying a pedigree dog, the first attraction is looks, but I had never met more than one newfie before, and that one was not particularly friendly. When I went to see Ferdie as a pup, and met all their adult dogs, I just fell in love with the lot of them. There were about seven of them, and they all wanted a fuss!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think anyone is calling anyone else's dog ugly (except probably me about my sister's dogs but she gave me permission and will agree they are the strangest things :001_tt2

I don't think St. Bernards are ugly, they are just a breed that doesn't appeal to me. I adore Chihuahuas, a lot of people don't like them because their eyes can be pronounced but hey ho, one of our friends doesn't like the look of Chihuahuas at all and will openly tell us that but he is quite happy to be licked and cuddled to death by Angel and I know for certain if anything happened to us she would have a good home with him. So just because we are not keen on the actual appearance of a breed doesn't mean we wouldn't love that dog as much as any other if it needed caring for.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would have to say bulldogs and sharpeis (usually excessively wrinkled ones), they just are not to my personal taste but that's not to say they arn't so someone elses


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Fat dogs. Of any breed. Of any age. Of any gender. (Unless of course there is a medical reason)


----------



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

I really don't like English Bulldogs, English Bull Terriers, or Pugs. The faces just put me right off.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Least visually attractive = ugly. 
Everyone here thinks their dog and their child is beautiful. I would no more dream of calling someone`s child unattractive than I would their dog. 
If I said cats are ugly, would you be happy with that? How about if you had a ginger child and I joined the current idiot prejudice against red-heads?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I can like the dog and it's personality though, no matter the looks - not liking the appearance doesn't equate to me not liking the dog, if that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense to me. But then I own a Lab despite finding many, many breeds more appealing visually.

I don't think the thread is meant to be inflammatory or meant to call peoples dogs ugly. It's more about peoples preferences. I love scruffy looking dogs with beards and wonderful eyebrows, I know many people who really don't like that look. It's not offensive, it's just personal preference. I don't really think any dog is truly ugly to be honest. I may not be a fan of breeds with curly hair when it comes to looks but it doesn't stop me making a fuss of them or appreciating them for how they are.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Least visually attractive = ugly.
> Everyone here thinks their dog and their child is beautiful. I would no more dream of calling someone`s child unattractive than I would their dog.
> If I said cats are ugly, would you be happy with that? How about if you had a ginger child and I joined the current idiot prejudice against red-heads?


You are missing the point here. It's not about the wording. The thing is, whether I like the look of a certain breed or not is not connected to another person's actual dog of that breed, it doesn't mean I called their dog ugly. It has nothing to do with being prejudiced either, so I don't get your comparison to ginger children. Saying we dislike something is not the same as insulting it. Are people not allowed to have opinion and taste?

Also, why are you asking me about cats? I am a dog owner and a cat owner, are you implying for some reason someone not liking my cats would offend me more that someone not liking my dog? And to answer your question, no, I wouldn't care. I wouldn't even care if you said Siberians are the ugliest breed of cats - just as long as you express your opinion politely and don't specifically go calling _my_ Siberian pet ugly.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

I never used to like the look of English Bull Terriers as I didn't really think they looked like dogs, more like pigs :001_tt2:
Until I got my first, now I think they are the so cute 
I know lots of people are not a fan of EBT's, but I don't take offence. Everyone is more than entitled to their opinion. And even my nephew asked why we had a pig as a pet :lol::lol: He is only 2 :001_tt2:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Least visually attractive = ugly.
> Everyone here thinks their dog and their child is beautiful. I would no more dream of calling someone`s child unattractive than I would their dog.
> If I said cats are ugly, would you be happy with that? How about if you had a ginger child and I joined the current idiot prejudice against red-heads?


That may well be your interpretation of least visually attractive but it isn't mine. To me it means exactly what it says, it is an item/object/animal/person that I like something more than. My hubby has a brother, I find him less visually attractive than my husband but I in no way find him ugly.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Just to add, Im a GINGER  And I accept im not everyones idea of beutiful, just as I dont go for blonds!


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Least visually attractive = ugly.
> Everyone here thinks their dog and their child is beautiful. I would no more dream of calling someone`s child unattractive than I would their dog.
> If I said cats are ugly, would you be happy with that? How about if you had a ginger child and I joined the current idiot prejudice against red-heads?


This thread is about what are people's least favourite visually now that to me isn't the same as asking what breeds do you think are ugly.

Just because something is my least favourite visually doesn't necessarily mean I think it's ugly.

You're taking this as something more than it is I think. Just because something isn't as attractive to you as something else doesn't mean you're prejudice against the former or think less of it in general purely due to looks. If I didn't fancy a man with red hair (which isn't the case by the way, I happen to love red hair) as much as a man with brown hair doesn't mean I don't like that person because of their red hair or wouldn't date them if they had an amazing personality etc.

ETA: If I was someone who put a lot of value on things based on the way they look then maybe I would be offended by someone saying my dogs were ugly (although I don't think that's what this thread is doing) but I don't so wouldn't give a damn. Someone has called Luna ugly to my face before and it didn't bother me, I don't think she's ugly and that's what matters.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lil Doglets said:


> For me it's generally breeds that have health problems as a result of how they've been made to look


^^^

What she said

Poor dogs who can't breathe, see or run properly and those with miles too much skin. It makes me :cryin:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

BullyMolly said:


> Just to add, Im a GINGER  And I accept im not everyones idea of beutiful, just as I dont go for blonds!


Me too! I was wondering if anyone was going to say anything about the ginger comment!

I used to get bullied all the time when I was younger, but my OH's inital reason for liking me was my hair colour! You can't win them all


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beholder​*
:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What an inflammatory thread! I`m stunned.
> So you want dog owners to call other people`s pets ugly?
> I`m not surprised there are so many clashes in the Cat section if this is the sort of thread that is posted there.





ClaireandDaisy said:


> Least visually attractive = ugly.
> Everyone here thinks their dog and their child is beautiful. I would no more dream of calling someone`s child unattractive than I would their dog.
> If I said cats are ugly, would you be happy with that? How about if you had a ginger child and I joined the current idiot prejudice against red-heads?


Please don't try to turn this happy little thread into an argument. No-one has spoken about anyone's pet, or called anyone's pet ugly. It is merely a thread about what people find attractive and what they don't.

For example, I would not be in the least offended if anyone said that they did not like the appearance of a bergamasco - and I am speaking from experience here because after 10 years of doing Discover Dogs I have had my share of adverse comments  There's no halfway house with this breed - people either think they look fantastic or think they look dreadful. But the point is, they were talking about the appearance of the breed, and NOT about my dogs.

Another example for you - I said that I did not like the appearance of the peke. Yet my friend's peke is a lovely little thing, a real character who I love to bits.

If you are determined to take this thread the wrong way then so be it - that is your prerogative - but no-one on here has intended any disrespect to anyone's pet.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Me too! I was wondering if anyone was going to say anything about the ginger comment!
> 
> I used to get bullied all the time when I was younger, but my OH's inital reason for liking me was my hair colour! You can't win them all


I used to get picked on and bullied too, but like you, most of the men in my life had first been attreacted to me due to my hair colour  It isnt even an issue any more :001_tt2:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Me too! I was wondering if anyone was going to say anything about the ginger comment!
> 
> I used to get bullied all the time when I was younger, but my OH's inital reason for liking me was my hair colour! You can't win them all


i wish i had red hair, to me its the most unique and stunning colour!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> i wish i had red hair, to me its the most unique and stunning colour!


I agree -and I love that beautiful creamy skin that goes with it - with just a light dusting of freckles over the nose.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree -and I love that beautiful creamy skin that goes with it - with just a light dusting of freckles over the nose.


i have the complexion just not the hair!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> i wish i had red hair, to me its the most unique and stunning colour!


My beautiful nephew who very sadly took his own life at 19 had the most stunning bright ginger hair and dark brown eyes, now I've met loads of ginger haired people and I am probably being a bit biased with him being my nephew but he was absolutely startling to look at, you had to do a double take, his hair and eyes and complexion honestly made him so beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't used to like the smaller breed look until I looked after this little lady she just looks friendly and happy all the time  she is such a cutie pie and so much character. 








Some of the Poodles, Toy poodles, dashhund, water spaniels, chinese crested, have a really long snout but some individuals I like 

cavalier spaniel,brussels griffon, tibetan spaniels, pomeranian,japanese chin, Chihuahua, pekingnese, yorkshire terriers and papillon not enough nose lol says a lot more about me than it does the dogs ut:
As I have done this though I have realised it is some dogs not their breeds that I find ugly :001_tt2: and I am sure if I met some of these cuties I would love them


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> My beautiful nephew who very sadly took his own life at 19 had the most stunning bright ginger hair and dark brown eyes, now I've met loads of ginger haired people and I am probably being a bit biased with him being my nephew but he was absolutely startling to look at, you had to do a double take, his hair and eyes and complexion honestly made him so beautiful :001_wub:


I'm sorry for your loss, I know exactly what you mean that combination is really striking and unusual beautiful.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If I had to pick just one breed it would be Neopolitan Mastiff.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> i wish i had red hair, to me its the most unique and stunning colour!


I used to absolutely hate it. I don't mind it now, but then, I would never change it. I did dye it red for a while - but really that's just making it more ginger!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> the dandie dinmont - to me it always looks completely out of proportion - head too big, body too long, legs too short.


YES.
Im glad someone else chose this breed; I've always disliked the way these look.

Im also not a fan of any small, white fluffy/beardy dog with brown staining around its eyes and mouth, I just find it offputting.
I also don't really care for shar-peis, they're too exaggerated. Same goes for pugs, pekes, and bassets. Its not so much that I look at them and think 'eeeuw', because I do think pugs can be cute. Its just that I don't feel comfortable looking at them, because Im very aware they are severely deformed and I can't get over it or let my eyes 'relax' on them. 
Im always very aware that Im looking at a deformed animal that can't live 'normally'. Same with dachsunds, they make me wince when I look at some of them and how tiny their legs are.

Also dont like poodles when they're clipped in the show cut with the pom poms and such. I know it served a function originally, but it just looks bad, to me.

Not a fan of lhasas or shih-tzus either. Or schnauzers, they always look angry.

I basically just like a dog, regardless of its size, to be proportioned well, legs in proportion to body, head in proprtion to body etc and no crushed in faces or tiny slitty nostrils or stumpy legs. 
The only stumpy legged breed I can actually see me being able to live with would be a corgi, because at least the rest of them looks normal!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Chinese Crested dogs remind me of Hyenas for some reason


















... or is it just me?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Very flat faces I don't like - I like them to have a good length of nose. And I don't like really droopy eyes, and I think droopy eyes ruin the looks of some really nice breeds - e.g. some (not all though) show cockers which I think are a stunning breed are spoiled by droopy eyes.

Most healthy dogs are gorgeous when you meet them in person though.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

any very flat faced breed.but pekenese have to be my least favourite


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

For me its about exaggeration too. For example I love Basset hounds, but a working Basset compared to a show bred one might as well be totally different breeds. Also I love working type Labs as opposed to those barrels on legs you see waddling about!Ooooooh, and wobbly roach backed GSDs??*shudder*
I do like that dogs are so different though...Its just that I dont see why any breed needs to have a muzzle shorter then a Boxer.




Oh, and I dont mind how many people say they hate Chihuahuas....it just makes me feel smug! (Like I know a secret they are all too dumb to realiese!!LOL):lol:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> I don't like the lowchen because it's rear end is bare.


Only because people shave it. Left to themselves, they have a proper coat over the rear.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> i wish i had red hair, to me its the most unique and stunning colour!


Me too. My dad was a ginger, and my sister had auburn hair. Me, started out blond, degenerated to light brown. I always wanted red hair.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My least favourite breeds based on looks are bulldog, show type basset hound, neopolitan mastiff, pugs and any other bulgy-eyed, wrinkly, flat faced dog.

Whoever it was said Shitzus and Tibetan terriers look angry, you're right, they do. I had never thought of that before.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Me too! I was wondering if anyone was going to say anything about the ginger comment!
> 
> I used to get bullied all the time when I was younger, but my OH's inital reason for liking me was my hair colour! You can't win them all


But your hair is a lovely colour! It isn't that carrot coloured ginger, is it? I used to work with a girl who had your hair colour and she insisted it was titian! Wouldn't even allow auburn, had to be titian.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> But your hair is a lovely colour! It isn't that carrot coloured ginger, is it? I used to work with a girl who had your hair colour and she insisted it was titian! Wouldn't even allow auburn, had to be titian.


Haha thank you! It's not carrot, but it used to be when I was younger, and it gets red-er in the summer.. in the winter I can almost pass as brown! I like the word titian, never heard of it before!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadowrat: I know exactly what you mean about wincing with certain breeds. Even within GBGV's in my opinion the ruling needs changing to allow them to be taller. Mine are both long legged beasties and wouldn't show but my breeder and I agree it looks healthier. Its a shame some have half the leg length of mine it makes me wince.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No offence to anyone, but as the question says *VISUALLY*

The flat faced breeds.
The breeds with more skin than they need.

Not a look I like.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd def not have a chihuahua, they are odd looking - sorry to anyone that has one


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

My opinions on a lot of breeds have changed so much since being a member on PF. Previously I didn't really like Chi's, Chinese crested, Whippets (or other smally pointy dogs), Bull terriers to name but a few. But since 'getting to know' some of these breeds on here I have to say I'm really quite smitten with all of the above breeds!

Still not a huge fan of the look of very wrinkly dogs or dogs with very droopy eyes and jowels like Bassets and Blood hounds, but love their characters.

Never used to like dogs with short stumpy legs............ :lol: :lol:

I don't think anyone has been offensive in this thread or should take offence. Mine are of no particular breed so you can't mention them (unless you personally name and shame them!!) but in real life these are a few comments I've had about Lily:

- I've seen worse deformities (vet)
- She won't win any beauty contests will she!(trainer at puppy class)
- He's very handsome (about Branston) and she's.........erm.....well.... she's a character isn't she!! (walker)

Was I offended by any of these comments? Nah, she's beautiful in my eyes and she doesn't understand what they're saying! 
Oh, and I'm another red head so maybe I'm just made of tougher stuff!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> My opinions on a lot of breeds have changed so much since being a member on PF. Previously I didn't really like Chi's, Chinese crested, Whippets (or other smally pointy dogs), Bull terriers to name but a few. But since 'getting to know' some of these breeds on here I have to say I'm really quite smitten with all of the above breeds!
> 
> Still not a huge fan of the look of very wrinkly dogs or dogs with very droopy eyes and jowels like Bassets and Blood hounds, but love their characters.
> 
> ...


 The nerve some people have!!! I'm sorry you had to be surrounded by the idiots who thought telling you something like that was appropriate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

I can honestly say there is not a breed I do not like visually as all dogs are beautifull. When I was younger though I never liked the looks of the English bull terrier. It was the shape of the head I didn't like. I also didn't like the look of the bedlington Terrier (again it was the look of the head.) but I now think they are both lovely. I'd quite like to have A English Bull Terrier one day actually.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> - I've seen worse deformities (vet)
> - She won't win any beauty contests will she!(trainer at puppy class)
> - He's very handsome (about Branston) and she's.........erm.....well.... she's a character isn't she!! (walker)
> 
> ...


I dont understand that at all!
I mean Branston is a very handsome young man but oh, Miss Lily!!:001_wub:
I would def dognap her if I could.
Each to their own I suppose!!


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> For me its about exaggeration too. For example I love Basset hounds, but a working Basset compared to a show bred one might as well be totally different breeds. Also I love working type Labs as opposed to those barrels on legs you see waddling about!Ooooooh, and wobbly roach backed GSDs??*shudder*
> I do like that dogs are so different though...Its just that I dont see why any breed needs to have a muzzle shorter then a Boxer.
> 
> Oh, and I dont mind how many people say they hate Chihuahuas....it just makes me feel smug! (Like I know a secret they are all too dumb to realiese!!LOL):lol:


I'm with you, I don't like it when dogs have been bred/clipped more for a look than for health and function - this was highlighted to me recently when I met my first proper pedigree show Bedlington, it had the full show cut, extremely fine boned and very shivery and nervous, the owner looked at Beau and said - 'well I suppose he has a lot of Bedlington in him, not sure what else though' (Beau is a rescue, classed as working Beddie but a little on the tall and solid side for the breed standard i.e 18kg)

Now I don't think I like the look of my own favorite breed :yikes:

But I do love ALL the dogs on PF!!! :001_wub:


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> YES.
> Its just that I don't feel comfortable looking at them, because Im very aware they are severely deformed and I can't get over it or let my eyes 'relax' on them.
> Im always very aware that Im looking at a deformed animal that can't live 'normally'. Same with dachsunds, they make me wince when I look at some of them and how tiny their legs are.


i completely understand- i love all dogs, but i just prefer to be able to relax around them. when i see a flat faced dog which is panting or snorting, i can't quite relax- always wonder if they'll keel over or something. I do like pugs though, lovely little personalities and i love their black mask


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Both Bella and Enzo are now crying in the corner :crying:  

I've always thought pugs were cute little fur babies:001_wub: However when my mum brought him it was the character and personality that appealed to her the most! Although now (for health reasons) I'd never own another squished face breed Unless their exaggerated features were immensely improved.

Breeds that don't appeal to me visually as some of the others include; 

No offence meant to any owners..

-heavy set/heavy boned dogs, e.g BMD, mals, newfies, St Bernard etc.. Although I'm sure they are very lovely!
-American cocker spaniels..again, very sorry they seem lovely they just don't do it for me. 
-English bull dogs
-Pekingese 
-Bassets and Blood hounds (droopy eyes and short stubby legs on the bassets put me off) 

However, saying that.. I do find all dogs beautiful in their own ways-these are just a few of the less visually appealing dogs to me personally.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't like the exaggerations and my preferance is for dogs to be above knee height, and ankle height should be feline...... IMVHO


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pugs, Staffies, Am Bulldogs, English Bull dog, Bull terrier, any 'bull' breed, Pekingese, Chinese crested hairless.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Not going to get into this one for fear of offending, I'm a coward at heart, I do however like dogs to look like dogs. Anyway, the only dogs I come across on a regular basis belong to my pals, so, guess what, they're either springers cockers, labs or 'goldies, oh, and one working poodle. How boring am I.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Not going to get into this one for fear of offending, I'm a coward at heart, I do however like dogs to look like dogs. Anyway, the only dogs I come across on a regular basis belong to my pals, so, guess what, they're either springers cockers, labs or 'goldies, oh, and one working poodle. How boring am I.


The gundogs are my favourites. We had an amazing walk last week with my GSP, his parents and his llitter mate!!


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't like overly exaggerated features but a little exaggeration is fine. There are some feature that bug me more than others.

For example 
- I don't like the heavy jowling and loose skin in many of the larger and giant breeds. I don't like seeing haw around the eye at all. 
- I find all muzzles, long to short, attractive until they get too long and narrow or too short. 
- I have no problem with a dropped ear, but when they get longer than a dogs snout that puts me off.
- I don't like it when you hear a dogs every breath because it is noisy and labored.

As examples to illustrate what I find has gone too far -

- I like English Shepherd heads, but not the Collie
- I think Tibetan Spaniels are gorgeous - but don't like the look of the Peke 
- I adore the old fashioned field coated normal headed American Cockers but don't like the plush headed overcoated ones with earsets dropped halfway down to their jaw that are bred commonly today
- I don't like the look of most Mastiff types

CC


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I don't think anyone has been offensive in this thread or should take offence. Mine are of no particular breed so you can't mention them (unless you personally name and shame them!!) but in real life these are a few comments I've had about Lily:
> 
> - I've seen worse deformities (vet)
> - She won't win any beauty contests will she!(trainer at puppy class)
> ...


Totally agree (about lack of offence - not the comments ). I talked to a woman not long ago who said that Kilo was very nice considering the breed was ugly. Didn't take offence at all - she wasn't being personal and I am sure that many on here don't find Kilo visually appealing which doesn't bother me at all. Different strokes for different folks and all that jazz .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Totally agree


:crying: :crying:

You think my Lily is ugly and deformed? 

 :smilewinkgrin: :lol:

I remember you posting that before about the Lady saying that about Kilo. I remember thinking at the time what a very odd thing to say, but like you I wouldn't have been offended at all!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> :crying: :crying:
> 
> You think my Lily is ugly and deformed?
> 
> ...


No - don't go chopping up my posts to make me a villain :devil:  . I love the pickles .

I think the woman actually meant it as a sort of compliment!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Totally agree (about lack of offence - not the comments ). I talked to a woman not long ago who said that Kilo was very nice considering the breed was ugly. Didn't take offence at all - she wasn't being personal and I am sure that many on here don't find Kilo visually appealing which doesn't bother me at all. Different strokes for different folks and all that jazz .


I find him amazingly appealing! I'd never heard of a ridgeback before PF though!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I love all dogs, visually I prefer dogs to be in proportion.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Just to say Lily is beautiful her face is so kind and reminds me of wishbone who I loved when I was a kid!


----------



## Mir (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never thought curly haired dogs were very appealing just from the one thought that they wouldn't be as soft and fluffy to stroke as soft haired dogs. But my current pup is bichon-frise mix and he's adorable to cuddle and 'smush' so bang goes that theory of mine 

I can't think of any other breeds I think of as my least favourite, the only thing I can think of is that I don't like dressed up dogs. Mine has a coat for when we go out in the rain so he doesn't get too cold and wet, but that's as far as I would go with the outfits for dogs. You don't see dogs in the wild with a walk-in wardrobe in their den :001_tt2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Howl said:


> Just to say Lily is beautiful her face is so kind and reminds me of wishbone who I loved when I was a kid!


Aw thank you! She's special and unique  Love the name Wishbone, how cute!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you ready for this....one of the breeds I find as a whole less appealling.....is the staffie. Yes I know I have one, I adore my little girl, I adore Terencesmums Terence but the majority of staffies you see out and about are either over grown and out of proportion or short squat barrells with huge heads. Doesn't mean I won't have them in my life, I love Lexi to pieces and will have another (well bred this time) staffie after Lexi but I don't think they are the prettiest of dogs.
And Bosley well I love him to bits but hes a bit odd looking, long lanky legs and a little body bless him.
I don't really like pugs, bulldgos, pekes etc the squished face doesn't really do anything for me.
My next dog will be a flatcoat and to me they are stunningly beautiful, but I don't expect everyone to think that.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think there are specific breeds where I find all examples ugly...but there are some ugly individuals in most breeds!!

For example, I know a LOT of labs, some are gorgeous and they make my heart melt, some are just not lovely at all and I don't find them appealing. I think that whilst some is to do with personality, a lot is to do with the huge variation in appearance even within one breed. I love some boxers...some I don't like the look of at all...

So I think for me, there are visually speaking, dogs that don't appeal - they're not specific breeds though.

Naomi x


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Love them all the long and sort and tall


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

I absolutely love a bearded and eyebrowed scruffy terrier. I'd love one day to share my life with a Setter, they are so beautiful!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I really like most dogs especially bearded dogs and if they are scruffy even better.Just really can't bear shih tzu,they are the only dogs i can say i don't like.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Chinese cresteds for me... Not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Chizzlewit (Jan 7, 2012)

I have to confess to not really having much time for 'toy dogs'.

I also used to have a prejudice against Jack Russels and people who owned them, because I had overwhelmingly bad experiences with both parties (including Jack Russels hanging off my Belgian Shepherd's nose while their owners did nothing). However, over the past few years I have had overwhelming evidence to the contrary and have learned to love many Jack Russels.

Maybe one day I will change my mind about 'toy dogs' as well.

TBH it's the owners I despise more than the dogs in every case, because I know they are the ones causing the problem.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have a least favorite breed.
I prefer bigger, stronger dogs, but even if I wouldn't choose a skinny or small breed, I can't say I don't like them.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

any breed with squished faces (pug, bulldog etc)


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I think i can see the appeal in most breeds but i do cringe at breeds with droopy eyes when you can see all the red/pink on the inner eyelid...and flat faced breeds that are struggling to breath while on a walk, sad when dogs cant do what they are supposed to comfortably x


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the look of most dogs, not to keen on all the poodle crosses that seem to be getting bred now cant explain why but its more down to the breeding than rather the dogs but the things in adds like "none shedding" when infact they are just low shedding, and another one iv seen is "rare in the uk daneadoddles" grrr just bugs me, I like some of the poodle mixes depending on how it comes out on the puppy. does that make any sense? it does to me but am not great at typing what I want to say
but I love most dogs and find cuteness in more than just the look of the dog


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Anything little lol i dont like the look of any bull breed really or anything that looks mop like...i even look at pops sometimes and think to myself 'good god thats one fugly looking dog!' Poor cow it dont help that shes say nxt to vegas


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Griffon Bruxellois, yuk


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

My least favourite breed, visually would have to be the bichon frise. I have met a few out on walks and although they were lovely little dogs they didn't appeal to me


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it would be quicker for me to list the dogs I *do* find visually attractive 

I like my dogs large, short coated, with a proper shaped nose lol and floppy ears... like Dalmatians (obviously!), Ridgebacks, Weimaraners etc...

Saying that, I do have a soft spot for springer spaniels but that's only because of how damm cute they are. I'd never have one as I couldn't deal with the long hair and they're a bit on the small side for me but more importantly, I don't think I'd have the energy to keep up with them! 

I don't dislike all other dogs, that would be odd and a bit mean :nono: but I'd never have a hairy dog or a small dog or one with a squished nose.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I lost my rather on the large side retriever, I showed my daughter a picture of Ferdie that the breeder had sent. Her response was: Oh, but that's another big bear dog isn't it? That's the sort of dog I like, but she seemed to think I should have an English mastiff because she likes them best.

Everyone has different ideas and whilst a lot, like me, prefer the big hairy ones, they would never have one because of all the grooming and fur. I can't say it is my favourite thing, but it is worth it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

im rather fond of the medium to larger dogs and with lots of fluff and hair!

i think there are so many lovely smooth breeds and so handsome too, but im not overly fond of seeing 'bits' and with the hairies you get them all covered up! saying that i have a soft spot for rotties and dallys too and many smooth coated dogs but for me i love a fluffy coat you can cuddle. like newfiesmum said i think its worth it with the grooming! 

my faves are collies and sammys and i do love afghans.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

androvjones said:


> I have a German Shepherd. I got him at the refuge and I believe that was the best choice I ever created. However if you know nothing of German Shepherd. They are not for everyone so analysis. All pets need a ton of persistence. They will try your persistence every day so create sure you are prepared for that.


I'm not sure how this is relevant to this thread 

Anyway, the Russian Terrier... Not my taste at all!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Anything that doesn't have a short straight coat. So quite a lot.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not so keen on poodles, bedlington terriers or... terriers in general really.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

All dogs are beautiful in thier own ways.. just like people


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Verbatim said:


> Griffon Bruxellois, yuk


I think he looks funny


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Im not so keen on little dogs even tho i have rwo patterdales they remind me of old fashioned teddy bears (rough coated ones) i do however love the dogue de bordeux. Not everyones best looking breed but to me they are gorgeous! X


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Doguiesrus said:


> Im not so keen on little dogs even tho i have rwo patterdales they remind me of old fashioned teddy bears (rough coated ones) i do however love the dogue de bordeux. Not everyones best looking breed but to me they are gorgeous! X


Last week I met my very first DDB puppy. He was four months old, and so cute! I have to say that, although they would not be my first choice of breed, that puppy did steal my heart


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Actually, the debate in the cat section in that thread went perfectly well and no one seemed to have taken offence to other people's different _opinions_. I think this thread has also been going great so far, have you noticed otherwise? If I say I don't like a particular breed's looks and you happen to own a dog of that breed, does that mean I said your pet is ugly? Not to me, it doesn't. It just means that we have a different taste - thank god people's tastes differ, otherwise we'd all only go after one breed! It's hard living in this world while being unable to accept anyone else's different opinion without taking offense - I'm not saying you're like that (I don't know you), but that's kind of how your post sounded to me.
> 
> So far I've been pretty surprised at the number of people saying they dislike pugs and bulldogs - to me, they're one of the most beautiful dogs visually, one of the breeds I definitely wish to own somewhere in the future. But does it bother me that many others dislike them? Not at all, it didn't even cross my mind to take offense to that, I just found it interesting. If I conditioned my love for a breed with other people's opinions, I'd probably end dogless.


But wouldn't the world be a much nicer place if we all concentrated on the positive instead of the negative? There are ways we can compare our differences without hurting the feelings of people who love the pets that are being named alot. I love beardie oes and any medium sized long haird dog


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cussy, I'm not sure what else I can say to you since it's all already been said, I guess if it's _so_ difficult for you to hear that someone isn't a fan of "your" breed and it upsets you so much, maybe you should stay out of this thread. Those of us who are here are having a light-hearted discussion about our personal tastes and don't feel insulted if someone says they don't like the look of our favourite breed, rather we respect our differences and find it interesting how different our ideas of a visually appealing/unappealing dogs are. This thread has nothing to do with "concentrating on the negative" and, quite frankly, if you think everyone in this world loves the look of the same breed you love, you are living in a wonderful fantasy world.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Last week I met my very first DDB puppy. He was four months old, and so cute! I have to say that, although they would not be my first choice of breed, that puppy did steal my heart


Dont let the look fool you  at the moment sharing a living room with a giant dog and endless amounts of black fur seems a great alternative!! Swap?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Last favourite visually, has to be my own when he's covered in cow sh1te :blink:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have a least favourite breed as I tend to go gooey over all dogs, even breeds I've seen pictures of in the past but then met in real life have ended up making me fall in love
I have preferences in my favourite breeds for certain attributes such as I like the semi & long coated GSDs best & also have a preference for the darker ones.
I agree with Shadowrat that I don't like the tear stains seen on some white dogs, I always want to go up & start on them with a wet wipe!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I agree with Shadowrat that I don't like the tear stains seen on some white dogs, I always want to go up & start on them with a wet wipe!


I don't like tear stains either, has same affect on me as children with runny noses! Funnily Dougie started to get them as a puppy but as soon as changed him to raw it stopped


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> I don't like tear stains either, has same affect on me as *children with runny noses*! Funnily Dougie started to get them as a puppy but as soon as changed him to raw it stopped


Ooh yes, I'm really not comfortable if friends/relatives children want to come & hug or kiss me when there's 'things' pouring out of their noses


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I like all dogs, certain ones I wouldn't want to own for one reason or another, but one thing I don't like in ANY dog is obesity. Any dog that is fat..... I know it's not their fault, it's ususally down to the owner but I just don't like to see heavy dogs. 

I see lots of overweight Rotties and Labs and I hate to see it, people brag about how heavy their dog is/was etc. like it's a good thing.... well listen up peeps, it isn't! 

But I do like all dogs so I can't exclude one particular breed, however, if it was people ..... I could name a few!


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> cussy, I'm not sure what else I can say to you since it's all already been said, I guess if it's _so_ difficult for you to hear that someone isn't a fan of "your" breed and it upsets you so much, maybe you should stay out of this thread. Those of us who are here are having a light-hearted discussion about our personal tastes and don't feel insulted if someone says they don't like the look of our favourite breed, rather we respect our differences and find it interesting how different our ideas of a visually appealing/unappealing dogs are. This thread has nothing to do with "concentrating on the negative" and, quite frankly, if you think everyone in this world loves the look of the same breed you love, you are living in a wonderful fantasy world.


I happen to think calling a dog ugly is negative, one of the comment in this thread calls a certain breed of dog an ugly b*****d and when you open up a thread like this that is what you start. Maybe you should read them all before you decide if there are any negative, nasty ones and start throwing your opinions about so openly. And as for living in a wonderful fantasy world have you been out into the real world and seen first hand the misery and suffering that animals suffer every day at the hand of humans.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

All dogs are much more beautiful, inside and out, than most people; I doubt a dog would call any human "ugly".

The phrases "_each to their own_", "_personal taste_" and "_in the eye of the beholder_" spring to mind and I'm not going to call anyone's pride and joy ugly.

That said, I've seen a lot of ugly kids recently.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cussy said:


> I happen to think calling a dog ugly is negative, one of the comment in this thread calls a certain breed of dog an ugly b*****d and when you open up a thread like this that is what you start. Maybe you should read them all before you decide if there are any negative, nasty ones and start throwing your opinions about so openly. *And as for living in a wonderful fantasy world have you been out into the real world and seen first hand the misery and suffering that animals suffer every day at the hand of humans.*


What does this have to do with anything? 

I have in fact read everyone's answers as I check on every new post in this thread, and I can't say anyone has been insulting, rude or meaning harm while stating their opinion - I do think I remember which post you mean though, and that one has clearly been said in a joking manner. The only people causing any arguments in this thread so far have been the ones saying how this thread is negative etc. 
Again - if you're offended so quickly, then maybe you shouldn't have started reading this thread in the first place.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

the thread says least favourite, so doesnt mean you would think them ugly!

i have a least fav bar of chocolate, it still is pretty good!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

My least favourite would be pet bred, colour paling, "straight backed" (normally swaybacked) GSDs with narrow, collie like heads. Same goes for the long coat GSDs bred for colour like blues, livers, whites, and fawn sables.
Annnddd same goes for the overgrown corgis that the KC love.
Equally I despise seeing GSDs with eggbeater hocks. 

Other than that pekes.


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> What does this have to do with anything?
> 
> I have in fact read everyone's answers as I check on every new post in this thread, and I can't say anyone has been insulting, rude or meaning harm while stating their opinion - I do think I remember which post you mean though, and that one has clearly been said in a joking manner. The only people causing any arguments in this thread so far have been the ones saying how this thread is negative etc.
> Again - if you're offended so quickly, then maybe you shouldn't have started reading this thread in the first place.


That being the case you shouldn't have found my orignal post argumentative, I simply stated I found the thread negative and insulting to some peoples pets and my opinion is that I prefer to look on the positive. So my opinion is there for that my opinion. An since your argument is that everyone is entitled to their opinion I can't see why you feel the need to argue with everyone when they have not liked this thread.Because you seem to be arguing that everyone is entited to an opinion. Or is that only when it agrees with yours.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> the thread says least favourite, so doesnt mean you would think them ugly!
> 
> i have a least fav bar of chocolate, it still is pretty good!


So you don't "dislike" your least favourite bar of chocolate?

Which is not what was asked:



HeartofClass said:


> is there a particular breed, or a few breeds, considering we only take into account outer appearance, you dislike?


To be honest I'm not particularly bothered by the thread but it is asking for a row. Maybe there are some things it just would be better not to ask.


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't mind people being open with there opinions but everybody has different ones and if you are so open minded to the fact that some people don't like certain dogs you also have to be open minded to the fact that some people don't like certain threads. And if you can manage to respect their opinion when they say they don't like your dog then try to convey that respect when they give you their opinion and tell you they don't like your thread. After all it is only an opinion and life would be boring and all our threads would be the same if we all had the same opinions.


----------



## MGarland (Aug 23, 2010)

Anything that has long hair and is a small dog. 

I can see the appeal they are very cute looking if you are into that thing. I just don't think they look very nice at all


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

cussy said:


> I don't mind people being open with there opinions but everybody has different ones and if you are so open minded to the fact that some people don't like certain dogs you also have to be open minded to the fact that some people don't like certain threads. And if you can manage to respect their opinion when they say they don't like your dog then try to convey that respect when they give you their opinion and tell you they don't like your thread. After all it is only an opinion and life would be boring and all our threads would be the same if we all had the same opinions.


If a thread was started saying simply "I have nothing to say just wanted to start a thread" - someone somewhere would take offence


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Cussy if you don't like a thread just don't read it 

In the same way people who don't like certain dog breeds don't object to their existence, they just don't get one...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! Strife was inevitable. As for me, I am not a huge fan of chinese crested. I also don't like those big black dogs with dreadlocks (can't think of the name). Sharpeis and chows are a bit creepy-looking to me. I love the look of beagles: those strong heads and stocky bodies. I also like the look of Scottish terriers (the cuteness factor). I love the look of Border Collies (those intelligent expressive eyes).


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

It's odd isn't it- dogs seem to always be caught somewhere between being seen as object (I want the pink one!) or subject (as sentient individuals). 

I look at my dog and can't imagine how anyone can't think he is the most gobstoppingly beautiful thing that they ever had the fortune to witness... I choose to believe that the people to deny this are unsound of mind.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I look at my dog and can't imagine how anyone can't think he is the most gobstoppingly beautiful thing that they ever had the fortune to witness... I choose to believe that the people to deny this are unsound of mind.


Photo please so we can judge


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Cussy if you don't like a thread just don't read it
> 
> In the same way people who don't like certain dog breeds don't object to their existence, they just don't get one...


Yes but everybody is aloud to look at it and voice their opinion of it without being called argumentative

And if your so precious over a post you don't like people voicing their opinion of it you shouln't post it:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

cussy said:


> Yes but everybody is aloud to look at it and voice their opinion of it without being called argumentative
> 
> And if your so precious over a post you don't like people voicing their opinion of it you shouln't post it:


What was the purpose of your post then? Telling us you don't like the thread is absolutely fine, although just not reading it is preferable. But don't pretend like you weren't trying to say we shouldn't be participating in it.


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

Shrap said:


> What was the purpose of your post then? Telling us you don't like the thread is absolutely fine, although just not reading it is preferable. But don't pretend like you weren't trying to say we shouldn't be participating in it.[/QUOTE
> 
> If that is what I wanted to say then that is what I would have said. I said exactly what I wanted to my opinion and my prefrences (exactly the same as you have on this thread) not what I thought other people should do.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Shrap said:


> What was the purpose of your post then? Telling us you don't like the thread is absolutely fine, although just not reading it is preferable. But don't pretend like you weren't trying to say we shouldn't be participating in it.


Well how are you meant to know that you don't like the posts in a thread without reading them? 
We might (in a better world) have opened the thread to find a load of posts saying the same thing Cussy has said but unfortunately too many people have been unable to resist naming breeds they don't like.

It's a thread designed to cause a row or just an ill-advised question, either way it's not very nice.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> I also don't like those big black dogs with dreadlocks (can't think of the name).


puli?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cussy, I'm not trying to argue you, I respect your opinion. I am replying to your posts (and other people's similar posts) because you are implying that the point of this thread is to bash other people's beloved pets and cause an argument which is not what it's about at all, and since I opened this thread, I feel it's fair I explain it to you.

Magnus, to be frank, it's kind of obvious from the name of this thread what it's about. But obviously it's awesome to open a thread knowing you will not going to like the posts and complain about it.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't like the topic, don't read/reply to it...simple


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

heartofclass I said I thought the thread was negative and I prefered to concenrate on the positive and it had the possibility to upset people who's pets were being named alot. I wasn't being sensitive because I havn't seen my dog named once lol. What I thought was unfair as I was reading the thread (which no I don't like)was you said it was all based on opinions and no one would be offened by opnions, but when people were stating there negative opinions of the thread (mine included) you seemed to be offened by peoples opinions. And I did need to read it before I knew I din't like it cause I've not been on here that long I'll know better next time.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cussy said:


> heartofglass I said I thought the thread was negative and I prefered to concenrate on the positive and it had the possibility to upset people who's pets were being named alot. I wasn't being sensitive because I havn't seen my dog named once lol. What I thought was unfair as I was reading the thread (which no I don't like)was *you said it was all based on opinions and one wouldn't be offened by opnions, but when people were stating there negative opinions of the thread (mine included) you didn't seemed to be offened by peoples opinions. *And I did need to read it before I knew I din't like it cause I've not been on here that long I'll know better next time.


Yes, you are right here, I wasn't offended by people's opinions  Or were you possibly trying to say something else? Because you've just said the opposite of what you said before.

I'll try to put it nice and simple for you now. This thread is about our opinions concerning the visual appearance of different dog breeds. You've already stated you don't like it, that's okay, we all respect that. Why are you doing it continually? It's not that you're not allowed to voice your opinion - it's that this is not what this thread is about. Therefore what you're doing now is simply trying to put down this thread and everyone involved in it, it's not helping anyone and it's quite pointless. If you're so inclined to talk about how much you hate this thread, maybe you should open another thread about that and keep talking there, so that the rest of us who are able to accept other people's different tastes on dog breeds can continue enjoying this discussion.


----------



## cussy (Mar 5, 2012)

ha ha ha ha typo read it again. Not that I'm arsed you'd obviously argue with your own shadow (which was prob why you started the thread in the first place) cause for someone that started the thread banging on about people's opinion you only care if they agree with yours. And if you think a thread where every post starts "I don't like" "not my fave" is not negative i feel sorry for you and your life. So I'll leave you in your nasty little thread and pop of back to what was it you called it "My wonderful fantasy land" Yes thats how you respected other people opinions!!!!! Before it was pointed out to you that your post was supposed to be all about opinions. ENJOY!


----------



## tttomy (Mar 18, 2012)

cussy said:


> ha ha ha ha typo read it again. Not that I'm arsed you'd obviously argue with your own shadow (which was prob why you started the thread in the first place) cause for someone that started the thread banging on about people's opinion you only care if they agree with yours. And if you think a thread where every post starts "I don't like" "not my fave" is not negative i feel sorry for you and your life. So I'll leave you in your nasty little thread and pop of back to what was it you called it "My wonderful fantasy land" Yes thats how you respected other people opinions!!!!! Before it was pointed out to you that your post was supposed to be all about opinions. ENJOY!


im sorry are you like, 11? otherwise theres really no excuse for this insulting behaviour, youre being rude and disrespectful.

interesting thread. ive personally never been a fan of toy breeds. large breeds appeal to me more generally


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

The only breed I'm not a fan of (looks wise) is King Charles Spaniel.
They are lovely little dogs but I just dislike their looks.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not keen on anything that gets food stains all around its mouth. No offense to anything, I just don't like seeing the dirty bits! Not keen on the looks of JRT's, Staffies and short haired GSD's.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

dont like the look of chinese crestheads or sharpei with the wrinkles. this is just my opinion though others may vary


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! Strife was inevitable. As for me, I am not a huge fan of chinese crested. I also don't like those big black dogs with dreadlocks (can't think of the name). Sharpeis and chows are a bit creepy-looking to me. I love the look of beagles: those strong heads and stocky bodies. I also like the look of Scottish terriers (the cuteness factor). I love the look of Border Collies (those intelligent expressive eyes).





rottie said:


> puli?


Pulis are quite small - bergamascos are the big ones. This is Baggio - he is black when he's not covered in sand!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

tttomy said:


> *im sorry are you like, 11? otherwise theres really no excuse for this insulting behaviour, youre being rude and disrespectful.*
> 
> interesting thread. ive personally never been a fan of toy breeds. large breeds appeal to me more generally


I'm not even going to reply to that post because I'd feel that'd be an insult to my intelligence 

Good to see the debate hasn't been disturbed. 



Spellweaver said:


> Pulis are quite small - bergamascos are the big ones. This is Baggio - he is black when he's not covered in sand!


Oh wow! I'm pretty sure I've never seen a Bergamasco in person before. How do you take care of that fur coat?  Is it possible to trim it and make a sweater from it or something


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Pulis are quite small - bergamascos are the big ones. This is Baggio - he is black when he's not covered in sand!


Reminds me of Bob Marley


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I never used to be a fan of teeny breeds until I had one thrust upon me


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> Magnus, to be frank, it's kind of obvious from the name of this thread what it's about. But obviously it's awesome to open a thread knowing you will not going to like the posts and complain about it.


"Awesome"?? :lol:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Magnus said:


> "Awesome"?? :lol:


It has to be, otherwise I don't see why anyone would do that so persistently


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Pulis are quite small - bergamascos are the big ones. This is Baggio - he is black when he's not covered in sand!


I see. I had no idea there are 2 breeds


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> It has to be, otherwise I don't see why anyone would do that so persistently


Like the sort of person who persistently asks completely banal questions on a pet forum?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

By that I assume you mean yourself. All confusion cleared up 

Wait a minute. This is what you wrote in a thread concerning the ban of pitbulls:


> Personally I'm not a fan of the bull breeds (English Bull Terrier apart), I just don't like the look of them. I'm sure many peopple hate giant breeds and big hairy dogs too, each to their own, but if the "bull breeds" didn't exist I wouldn't shed any tears. Sorry.


And you come here complaining about this thread saying:



Magnus said:


> It's a thread designed to cause a row or just an ill-advised question, either way it's not very nice.


You bash the look of a breed in a thread dealing with something completely else when no one even asked your opinion, and then you have the nerve to come here and bash this thread. I don't know why I even bother replying to you. In my language we have a saying that goes "First sweep your own doorstep" and this is what you should do.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

I was responding to a specific thread on the subject of the banning of Pitbull Terriers. It was a contentious subject with varied opinions, robustly discussed yet polite and reasoned, you know like adults do.

This thread could only illicit negative responses and when a number of people expressed that concern you reacted badly to it.

I have nothing more to say except that if English is not your first language you genuinely use it excellently.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

The point is, you bashed pitbulls in a thread that had no place for that. And yet you complain about a thread for being about a light-hearted discussion concerning our different tastes about the visual appearance of different breeds. That's what makes your complaints about this thread nonsense - not to mention it was only you and two other people who had a problem with this thread, but obviously that isn't a reason good enough for you to tell you you're in the wrong. Despite all that, you have the right to complain, and you can continue to do so if that's really what you want so bad (even though I see no point in that). I will admit to being a tad bit overprotective about this thread, simply because I started it and for someone to say it's ill-intended insults me as that is not the case at all. 

Now the fact that you feel the need to bash my other threads and me on a personal level simply because of your dislike for this one is a whole another thing. It's uncalled for and only makes you look like a fool. I am not about to go delve into a discussion about that with you because I have some manners and dignity. Cheers.

Edit: Good on you for editing your post, now part of my response makes no sense. But anyway, case closed


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant think of a breed that I dont like visually ... its more what they do that puts me off

Like large breeds drooling , ewwww
My Daughter has a Rottie , absolutely gorgeous dog in looks and temperament , but I hate the drool that comes with him


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am not too keen on little dogs, I'm always scared I'm going to stand on or trip over the poor little things. I nearly squashed a poor little chi once in a shop. Sweet little soul but tiny and almost invisible


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> I am not too keen on little dogs, I'm always scared I'm going to stand on or trip over the poor little things. I nearly squashed a poor little chi once in a shop. Sweet little soul but tiny and almost invisible


That's my biggest problem with little dogs. I'm a klutz and would be absolutely terrified of accidentally stepping on the dog and breaking it.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> The point is, you bashed pitbulls in a thread that had no place for that. And yet you complain about a thread for being about a light-hearted discussion concerning our different tastes about the visual appearance of different breeds. That's what makes your complaints about this thread nonsense - not to mention it was only you and two other people who had a problem with this thread, but obviously that isn't a reason good enough for you to tell you you're in the wrong. Despite all that, you have the right to complain, and you can continue to do so if that's really what you want so bad (even though I see no point in that). I will admit to being a tad bit overprotective about this thread, simply because I started it and for someone to say it's ill-intended insults me as that is not the case at all.
> 
> Now the fact that you feel the need to bash my other threads and me on a personal level simply because of your dislike for this one is a whole another thing. It's uncalled for and only makes you look like a fool. I am not about to go delve into a discussion about that with you because I have some manners and dignity. Cheers.
> 
> Edit: Good on you for editing your post, now part of my response makes no sense. But anyway, case closed


Whether it had a place for it is open to interpretation; mine is different to yours. I maintain that asking a question like the one you asked in this thread is designed ONLY to get a negative reaction and that is foolish and potentially damaging.

Now the case is closed.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Before i met my other half i thought squashed faced animals were ugly. Then i am introduced to Ruby (long haired exotic) and Pepper (persian) with their cute little squashed faces. I now think normal cats are weird looking! 

Saying that OH also loves pugs and i am not a fan. I never used to like whippets and greyhounds either until OH introduced them to me now i think they are the cutiest most amazing dogs ever!


----------

